# Ladies Schwinn Debutante...$1200



## mickeyc (Apr 12, 2021)

But it does have the elusive light set...









						VINTAGE SCHWINN DEBUTANT - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

VINTAGE SCHWINN DEBUTANTE/SERIAL NUMBER D145790 1961/ROCKET LIGHTS/BOW PEDALS/TANK WITH HORN /FRONT CHROME RACK /REAR S REFLECTOR/REAR CHROME RACK WITH REFLECTORS /MADE IN CHICAGO/NICE SCHWIN S...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 12, 2021)

LoL


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 13, 2021)

He's dreaming lol. Took me forever to sell a really nice Panther III (with a much nicer headlight set) for $850.
He offered me $600 for this Panther III at the Royal Oak show. He probably would have listed it for $1500, had I sold it to him.

He contacted me about a different bike the other day, and asked "what's the lowest you'll go?" and I told him "2 miles per hour, or else it'll tip over."


----------

